# Cannondale 2013 EVO frames ???



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, in 2012 a evo frame where all the same except the paint, IN 2013 they have a Nano, ballistic hi mod and a evo carbon ... Are the frames all the same ????


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

gp257 said:


> Hi, in 2012 a evo frame where all the same except the paint, IN 2013 they have a Nano, ballistic hi mod and a evo carbon ... Are the frames all the same ????


2012 all were Ballistec Hi Mod.

2013 all frames are same geometry and molds. The only difference is the material


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

trauma-md said:


> 2012 all were Ballistec Hi Mod.
> 
> 2013 all frames are same geometry and molds. The only difference is the material


Anyone have input of the ride & weight between an EVO low mod carbon and an '09 Hi-Mod SuperSix?

Thanks!

-matt


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

trauma-md said:


> 2012 all were Ballistec Hi Mod.
> 
> 2013 all frames are same geometry and molds. The only difference is the material


so your saying 2012 the EVO line had one level of frame material ( not to be confused with regular supersix and it's it's own lower level material ) and now in 2013 there are 3 levels of EVO frame material (I'm having a hard time buying that) and if so what level is the 2012 compared/ similar to ??? 
They made such a big deal over last years frame how in one year could there be so many variations of it ???


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

After clicking on the features of each model there calling all there evo frames a BallisTec Carbon . now that makes more cents ... and not feeling bad about having a 2012


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

From the take home cannondale book at the LBS from Evo framesets pages


Top of the line is the nano frame, which is new, insanely light, very expensive
Mid tier is last years frame, now in it's second year 
Bottom level is what the past few years Supersix carbon where made of with new tube shapes coming in at a similar weight as before.


This years Supersix is brand new with a heavier frame with the old tube shapes


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

gp257 said:


> so your saying 2012 the EVO line had one level of frame material ( not to be confused with regular supersix and it's it's own lower level material ) and now in 2013 there are 3 levels of EVO frame material (I'm having a hard time buying that) and if so what level is the 2012 compared/ similar to ???
> They made such a big deal over last years frame how in one year could there be so many variations of it ???


There are indeed 3 different material grades this year. All are Ballistec carbon, just three different grades as quatre detailed above. 2012 were all high modulus (non Nano)


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

quatre24 said:


> From the take home cannondale book at the LBS from Evo framesets pages
> 
> 
> Top of the line is the nano frame, which is new, insanely light, very expensive
> ...


Hi, ok 3 diff. evo materials . I also own a 2012 supersix (non evo) where does the 2012 fall in to this line up ? Sounds like a 2012 is better than a 2013 ??? If so a left over is a better bike ??? I'm thinking of my brother in the case, as he's in the market for a new bike...


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Whoa. There seems to be some serious confusion here. 

The (nonEVO) Supersix is unchanged from last year. It is the same mold and the same standard modulus carbon. 

The Supersix EVO is an entirely different frame (different tube shapes and overall design) than the (nonEVO) Supersix. 

So any EVO will be an "upgrade" to a (nonEVO) Supersix.

To answer your questions: your 2012 (nonEVO) Supersix is unchanged in 2013. And is made out of standard modulus carbon. 

The 2012 EVO is high modulus carbon so the only "upgrade" would be to the Nano EVO. 

The lowest end 2013 EVO and the (nonEVO) Supersix are made out of the same standard modulus carbon. But they are totally different designs.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

gp257 said:


> Hi, ok 3 diff. evo materials . I also own a 2012 supersix (non evo) where does the 2012 fall in to this line up ? Sounds like a 2012 is better than a 2013 ??? If so a left over is a better bike ??? I'm thinking of my brother in the case, as he's in the market for a new bike...


Both the 2012 and 2013 Supersix use the Standard Mod frame. Only the paint schemes and specs have changed from 2012-2013.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

trauma-md said:


> Whoa. There seems to be some serious confusion here.
> 
> The (nonEVO) Supersix is unchanged from last year. It is the same mold and the same standard modulus carbon.
> 
> ...


So I have a 2013 EVO Ui2 - which is standard modulus carbon. How would that compare in your opinion to a '09 high modulus SuperSix?

Thanks!

-matt


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

mattmor said:


> So I have a 2013 EVO Ui2 - which is standard modulus carbon. How would that compare in your opinion to a '09 high modulus SuperSix?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -matt


Weight-wise the EVO will still be lighter.

The (nonEVO) SuperSix will still be stiffer in the headtube and BB, though.


----------

